# Html Emails weiterleiten



## flashsi (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

 ich habe ein Email in Html erstellt. Nun muss ich es an jemanden schicken, der es dann weiterleitet. Nun habe ich bemerkt, wenn ich es weiterleite, zerstört es mir das komplette Layout. 

 Was mache ich falsch? Was muss ich ändern, damit die CSS übernommen wird?

Vielen Dank für etwaige Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Januar 2014)

Hi,
grundsätzlich müssen HTML-E-Mails wie vor 100 Jahren  geschrieben werden. Den viele Mail-Programme haben HTML und CSS nicht richtig implementiert.
Hierzu kannst du mal dieses lesen: 
http://maddesigns.de/html-newsletter-1030.html
http://www.email-standards.org/
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/

Ansonsten such mal hier im Forum. Das Thema hatten wir schon öfters.

Grüße


----------



## flashsi (11. Januar 2014)

Danke!
Mit Thunderbird gings jetzt gut.
Mail von Apple wollte nicht so recht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ja Mail macht immer etwas Probleme.
Ich geh meist so vor, nehme mir eine Vorlage aus den Mailchimp Vorlagen (https://github.com/mailchimp/Email-Blueprints) und passe mir diese dann an. Dann überprüfe ich noch die verwendeten HTML-Elemente und CSS-Eigenschaften und erstelle mir dann mit Thunderbird einen Mailentwurf. Den Thunderbird erstellt Multipartmails von selbst.
Dann schicke ich mir selbst die Mail an unterschiedliche Clients und Onlineportale. Dafür muss man halt überall einen Account haben.
Wenn ich nun gesehen habe was die jeweiligen Clients daraus machen und eventuelle Fehler korrigiert habe verschicke ich meien Mails auch per Thunderbird. Auf keinen Fall mit Apple Mail, den das ändert die HTML-Mails und es kommt wieder Krütze bei raus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## flashsi (13. Januar 2014)

Danke vielmals!
Das mit den verschiedenen Accounts werde ich auch testen.


----------

